

Ask HN: Where do you store your photos? - dogan

I tried Dropbox, Amazon S3, local hard drive, still not happy with any of them.
======
mburst
Facebook. If you really don't want others to see your photos you could make a
separate Facebook account just for uploading photos. If super high res is
something you care about I think Google+ offers slightly better than Facebook.
Anything I want super backed up I just upload to Google Drive.

~~~
deadfall
You can mark photos only visible to yourself.

~~~
dogan
The apps might access to them though.

------
jmathai
Right now my photos are stored in Trovebox into my personal S3 bucket. I have
a script that mirrors down to my local NAS (photo file + meta data from API).

My videos are stored in BitCasa's Infinite Drive and a copy is also on my
local NAS.

Disclaimer: Work @ Trovebox

------
js7
I use dropbox which I am happy with but I'd love more free space. I like that
the app has a passcode on it. I also use G+ backup which honestly freaks me
out a little bit. I know they upload private but I check quite often to make
sure that they are infact private

------
lauradhamilton
Amazon glacier for backups

------
jgamman
HDD + time machine + 2x yearly DVD (one stored offsite at sisters). photos are
all we have from years of life - friends don't let friends @#$#@ around with
back ups.

~~~
jsilence
While I agree with your general approach, I have to slightly disagree with
your statement that photos are all we have from our life. For my own part, I'm
preferring savouring the moment over taking a picture.

I have experienced lovely moments, being in nature with friends, experiencing
a stunning sunset, when the moment was ruined by some who were more occupied
taking selfies with "we're so awsome!" faces. I prefer moment and memory over
photo.

Then I inherited a couple of albums of photos from my mother when she died
(long ago). A lot of pictures of flowers and landscapes none of which is in
itself beautiful enough to be of any purpose for me. And a lot of pictures
from her friends, most of which I actually do not know or have contact to.

Most of my paper based photos were accidentally ruined by mold in a wet
cellar. I was very annoyed when I discovered it, but then I realized that the
pictures sat there for years without being looked at anyway. I was forced to
let go. And in the end it was okay.

That said, after all, I recommend to everyone what you said: Make f*#@in'
backups fer chryslers sake!

~~~
jmathai
My perspective on photos changed after having kids.

I'm doing everything I can to make sure that they will be able to see what
their life was like growing up.

I literally feel like an archivist at times. I go through a lot of trouble to
document and preserve their life so they have something to look back on.

1) Photos and videos ... I have a local and cloud copy of them all [1].

2) Notes I send via email to addresses currently hosted on GMail but at an
email address at my domain (looking for a better solution in terms of
ownership on this)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7062209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7062209)

~~~
jsilence
Yes, total agreement that the situation is different with kids. Still I'd
recommend to enjoy the moment and then take a picture afterwards. And then go
through the pictures with your kids when they are older and able to understand
and tell the story. The picture in itself of course has an intrinsic value,
but it is the story of the shared moment that counts.

------
bluejellybean
I don't take a lot of pictures so I just end up storing them on my hdd and
back them up with a small flash drive

------
OafTobark
Flickr and Amazon Glacier. Currently looking for a third cloud option
(although not trying hard).

~~~
jmathai
We've been considering an S3+Glacier combination for Trovebox. We're not
consumer facing (pricing starts at $29/month[1]) but we're also open
source[2].

Currently in the middle of a contract negotiation and if it goes through we'll
build out support for seamlessly storing high res photos in Glacier and low
res photos in S3.

At the moment we support S3 and Dropbox for storage as well as our own
offering (default).

[1] [https://trovebox.com/plans](https://trovebox.com/plans)

[2] [https://github.com/photo](https://github.com/photo)

------
dirktheman
Computer, external HDD and Amazon Glacier for emergency backup.

------
danso
Flickr. The Terabyte space is enough for me (though I do have the Pro version)
allows me to get the originals again (I think that's for non-pro users
too)...and the API is fairly flexible, though I think that's a consequence of
it being somewhat neglected...in any case, it's been straightforward to suck
down dozens of GB of photos whenever I feel like it.

Flickr serves as a pretty good place to share things...lots of random viewers
come across my photos...its primary benefit is that it is a great interface
for cataloguing and further sorting my photos...especially with geotagging.

I've just found out how to link it to Adobe Lightroom, so now even the
inconvenience of exporting from Lightroom, then drag-and-drop upload to Flickr
has been eliminated.

